# 71 Rear Window Reveal?



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to replace the rear window reveal on my GTO to replace the old one which has some dents. I've looked at all of the major GTO suppliers and no one seems to list it. Is the 71 Chevelle the same trim? It may be easier to find. I have bought Chevelle parts in the past and some are the same and others are not, so it pays to be very sure. Thanks.:seeya:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Most chevelle body parts aren't the same. Is the reveal the fill panel between the trunk and window, or what? Fill panel is available on ebay and through the vendors.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The reveal molding hes talking about is the chrome trim around the glass. I thought OPG, or AMES had this stuff. Maybe not.


----------

